# Spearfishing Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone that is interested, I will be teaching a Spearfishing Class on Wednesday August 13th at 6:00pm. In this class we will cover topics such as gun selection and use, hunting techniques, fish selection, dive site selection, rules and regulations, and the most importanly where to find the fish (before anybody asks, no I will not be giving out private numbers in the class. EVEN TO YOU CLAY!)

The cost of the class will be $199.00. There will also be a charter fee involved with the class which we will determine when we meet on Wednesday. I would prefer that everyone be Nitrox and Advanced certified as most of the diving will be below 100ft, but it is not a requirement. I will take up to 4 divers in this class (I already have 1 confirmed and 1 possible). To sign up for the course give me a call at 304-3300.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...no private # handouts Rich?

Good luck with the class...I'll know theyll walk away with some skills if your teachin em! :toast


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Billybob wants in! Bill...you up for it?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Spooney,

If you are going to be Billybob'sprotege you're going to have to come up with better than that. Billybob would've come up with something much more entertaining. Come on, I know you got it in you. You just have to try a little harder to derail threads. If Billybob's not teaching you right, you can always call Bmoore. He'll get you learned up.I know he has the ability (sorry Brian had to throw that one in there for the tournament comment.)


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked to Captain Paul Redman yesterday, and we will be doing our dives for the Spearfishing Class onboard the Snapper Trapper!! This is an amazing boat, with a Captain that knows where to find the fish. This is awesome news. 

I still have a few spots left, so call me or PM me if you are interested in getting into this class.

Rich


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

Tunis


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Hey Spearfisher guy,

I might be interested! 

I would like to show up the "big", "bad" macho guys I dive with.oke

ButI do not have an advance certification. I am nitrox certified and have made a few dives over 100 feet. 

Is that ok? I just bought a gun not too long ago and have not had much of a chance to use it....


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love for you to come with us. Nitrox with some experience at depth is really all I'm looking for. As long as you are comfortable diving to over 100ft, then I promise you that we will shoot some awesome fish. You will most definitely come home with one hell of a story. Trust me when I tell you that Capt Paul Redman knows where the fish are! You'll have some pictures to show those boys you hang with!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rich! How was yesterdays trip?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It was awesome! I'm writing the report now.


----------

